# South America Riparium



## hydrophyte (12 Sep 2009)

This thread might work like a journal in reverse--I have had this tank set up for some time. 

It has taken a while to develop, but I finally have the layout in pretty good shape for pictures.






I was originally shooting for a South America biotope theme, but plants and fish from Southeast Asia and other places have crept in there.


----------



## JohnC (12 Sep 2009)

Hiya,

i really really like that.

Riparium is a new word on me. I thought these type of above and below water tanks were named something beginning with P that i couldnt hope to spell.   

Best Regards,
John


----------



## John Starkey (12 Sep 2009)

Wow I love it,do many of the plants flower ?
Regards john.


----------



## Tony Swinney (12 Sep 2009)

Thats stunning !  Really love it, and look forward to more pics, and tech spec info too please   

Tony


----------



## MattB (12 Sep 2009)

hijac said:
			
		

> Riparium is a new word on me. I thought these type of above and below water tanks were named something beginning with P that i couldnt hope to spell.



I think the difference is that a Riparium just has plants above the waterline, whereas a Paludarium has a bit of land, for amphibious creatures... I might be wrong though!

Great tank hydrophyte!


----------



## rawr (12 Sep 2009)

This is amazing! So when did we arrange for it to be delivered again?


----------



## hydrophyte (12 Sep 2009)

Thanks very much. I have this tank in the living room of our home and I like it a lot.

A number of the plants in there have flowered. The _Echinodorus cordifolius_ has very attractive white blooms and I noticed it has another new flower spike developing.

Yep, ripariums just have plants above the water line supported by hanging and floating planters, whereas paludariums have built-up terrestrial areas.


----------



## JohnC (12 Sep 2009)

hydrophyte said:
			
		

> Thanks very much. I have this tank in the living room of our home and I like it a lot.
> 
> A number of the plants in there have flowered. The _Echinodorus cordifolius_ has very attractive white blooms and I noticed it has another new flower spike developing.
> 
> Yep, ripariums just have plants above the water line supported by hanging and floating planters, whereas paludariums have built-up terrestrial areas.



I'll post my moss jar next week to show my accidental riparium 

How are you supporting the plants above the water line? or are they self supporting as they are pretty chucky.


----------



## Gill (12 Sep 2009)

Awesome Rip, Sooooo Lush


----------



## hydrophyte (13 Sep 2009)

I have a couple other quick shots showing the _Colocasia fallax_ dwarf taro that I have in here. I really like this plant. 



 

Here's a view down the lenght of the tank.





This plant is at its peak right now. I suspect that it will pretty soon stop growth and start flowering. After blooming for a while the leaves will then start to yellow and die as it goes into winter/dry season dormancy. Last winter I kept these taros in a cool and moist spot for several months. By March they started to grow again.


----------



## aaronnorth (13 Sep 2009)

all your tanks look amazing, a real inspiration  

do you have any pics of the setting up process? i would like to see how you attach objects to the glass and the positioning etc. or any pictures of the products you use.

Thanks, Aaron


----------



## aaronnorth (13 Sep 2009)

i just typed in riparium and it lead me to your blog, well done on the site, it is a good write, the thing that excites me most is that i can have a river style in the water, and still have plants above the water line  i dont really have rrom for 2 tanks so combining both is great hehe.

the other good thing is i currently have a load of crypts & echindorous in my tank which i can grow in emmersed   i will be waiting a while though, as this tank is new and i dont think my parents would be too happy me changing it at such an early stage with all the money invested :? 

oh well, more time to get some crypts growing hehe.

how much light do you reccomend using? or does it not matter seeing as they are above the waters surface?
and do you have to keep a certain humidity?

Thanks, 
Aaron


----------



## hydrophyte (16 Sep 2009)

Hi everybody. There are several questions above I have not forgotten about them I have just been slammed with a great deal of work. I hope that I can return early next week to post some responses.

Cheers,


----------



## hydrophyte (23 Sep 2009)

Hi everybody...I still need to address those questions...but while I am here I should quick post a quick update from this tank. The blooms on the ladies' tresses orchid (_Spiranthes cernua_ var. _odorata_) began to open last week. Here is a shot of the whole flowerhead:





The spike had been developing for more than two months. I don't know what the "_odorata_" variety name means. I detect no scent at all from the flowers.


----------



## hydrophyte (24 Sep 2009)

aaronnorth said:
			
		

> all your tanks look amazing, a real inspiration
> 
> do you have any pics of the setting up process? i would like to see how you attach objects to the glass and the positioning etc. or any pictures of the products you use.
> 
> Thanks, Aaron



Aaron,

I quote myself with something that I wrote a while back:



			
				hydrophyte said:
			
		

> OK, here is an image that helps to demonstrate how this display is put together. This picture was shot over the top rim of one side of the aquarium. Notice that the emergent plants more or less cover the water over the rear 2/3 of its surface. The water surface in the front portion is mostly open.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## hydrophyte (24 Sep 2009)

aaronnorth said:
			
		

> how much light do you reccomend using? or does it not matter seeing as they are above the waters surface?
> and do you have to keep a certain humidity?
> 
> Thanks,
> Aaron



This tank is lit up with two 39-watt HO T5 lamps. That's only somewhat more than 1-watt/gallon of water, but this Giesemann fixture has real nice polished reflectors, so the output is quite efficient.

Desired humidity levels depend greatly upon plant variety selection. This setup has plants that grow best with good air circulation, so I have maintained it as an open-top display. I have another tank with emersed ferns, _Cryptocryne_ and _Anubias_, plants which require much higher relative humidity. I maintain high humidity in that one with a glass canopy that nearly covers the top.


----------



## aaronnorth (24 Sep 2009)

hydrophyte said:
			
		

> aaronnorth said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thanks for answering my questions, really helpful,   

one last one... if you have a glass canopy/ high humidity do you get condensation on the front glass? 
if the water line is lower than normal in my fish tank i get condensation, so i can only presume it is the same... yours always look perfect but i am not sure if you wipe the glass before a picture

Thanks, Aaron


----------



## hydrophyte (27 Sep 2009)

aaronnorth said:
			
		

> one last one... if you have a glass canopy/ high humidity do you get condensation on the front glass?
> if the water line is lower than normal in my fish tank i get condensation, so i can only presume it is the same... yours always look perfect but i am not sure if you wipe the glass before a picture
> 
> Thanks, Aaron



Aaron, 

This tank is open-topped, so I don't ever get any trouble with with condensation on glass. I have another tank planted with crypts and _Anubias_ (I think I have that one journaled here?) that I keep covered to retain humidity. Whenever the heater runs in that setup the glass does get quite a bit of fogging. This summer is just ran at room temperature, so that other tank did not have any condensation. 

Here is a new shot of this tank from tonight.





This image is a montage made with photos at three different exposures to correct for the glare and shadow that my camera sees much more of than I do. This edited picture gives a good idea of what the tank really looks like.


----------



## neelhound (27 Sep 2009)

that is really a stunning eyecatcher for a living room!


----------



## hydrophyte (28 Sep 2009)

Thanks!. It is looking pretty good right now. It too a while to grow in.


----------



## hydrophyte (29 Sep 2009)

I got a couple more pictures of the orchid blooms tonight...






...a macro shot...


----------



## hydrophyte (4 Oct 2009)

This tank really is overgrown. This picture shows that the taro and big sword on the right are blocking all the light:





I'm getting ready to start yanking stuff out. I intend to replant with a new mix of species. I'll have some more shots soon.

Where am I going to put these big plants?


----------



## hydrophyte (4 Oct 2009)

Here is the "after" shot--I left just a few planters in there:





I'm inclined to leave it like this for a week or two to see if I can get some better growth from the underwater foliage, especially the _Echinodorus quadicostatus_.

Here is one of the plants that I am going to use for the rescape, the sweetflag _Acorus gramineus_ 'Omogo':





This is a handsome plant.


----------



## LondonDragon (6 Oct 2009)

You have some of the best looking tanks I have ever seen, I like this concept of tank very much indeed. 
Congrats on the great achievements and also thanks for sharing them with us


----------



## nico (8 Oct 2009)

you have quite a unique style , i must say that everytime i see one of your posts here and there i am always quite excited to open it and see what you have for us    looking at your tank in live must feel like being in the jungle , i like a lot the luxurious plantation , yet organised enough not to look messy ...but not too organised to look like it was planned ...

....i am not sure that i am being clear ...at all ...i mean it is a very nice tank ...  

i especially like this picture





if you allow me to talk about one thing that disturbs me , even though the emerged part is perfect , the imerged (english?) part does not seem to contrast enough with it , maybe that some more hardscape (rock work?) there would have looked great , anyways this is only a personal reflection on a small detail , this tank is great the way it is


----------



## hydrophyte (20 Oct 2009)

Thanks so much Nico and LondonDragon!  

I agree that most pictures of this tank, especially these latest ones, do not show the best harmony between the immersed and emersed areas. One problem is that the big taro and swordplant became very large and started to shade the underwater area. Viewing the tank in person offers a more balanced display: the fish add a lot of visual interest to the water portion and the underwater area also is better lit in real life than in photographs.

I was just organizing some image files and found a few pictures that I had forgotten about from about a month. I shot this one with flash.


----------



## hydrophyte (18 Dec 2009)

Well this tank has been disassembled to make room for my new _Synodontis_ catfish display (http://ukaps.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=35&t=8775&start=0). However, the previous setups has since been featured as *December 2009 Tank of the Month* on AquascapingWorld.com. Here is the link to the article:


http://www.aquascapingworld.com/for...ape-month-december-2009-south-american-stream









*


----------



## hazeljane (18 Dec 2009)

Excellent that pal


----------



## hydrophyte (26 May 2010)

I haven't been back to this thread in some time. I still have this tank set up, but I am mainly using it for grow-out, so it is not so photo-worthy. But, I do have another fun update.

The other night I got a bloom from my Traub's spider lily (_Hymenocallis traubii_). I was so happy to see it open. This one is not currently growing in a riparium, but I had it in the Mexico semi-biotope last year. I kept the bulbs dormant this winter and they began to grow right away when I potted them up in a terra cotta pot with clay gravel for growing in a container pond.

The foliage is only about 30cm tall--many other spider lilies are bigger--so this plant has the right size and shape for growing in a riparium like my 90cm tank or larger. The flower stalk grew somewhat taller, to about 40cm.


----------



## dw1305 (27 May 2010)

Hi all,
This is a great thread, very inspirational.  The orchid is nice, looks like _Spiranthes_?, but is presumably a "jewel orchid" _Ludisia discolor _? The _Hymenocallis_ picture reminds me that when I was last at Kew Gardens one of the Crinums in the pond (in the tropical section of the Princess of Wales Pavilion) was flowering. I didn't write down which one it was, but it may have been _C. americanum_. Here is one from the Guitarfish emersed thread http://www.guitarfish.org/category/raised-brick-pond.





cheers dArrel


----------



## hydrophyte (28 May 2010)

Thanks again Darrel. Guitarfish has gotten some real nice pictures from that container pond of his. I have been meaning to set up something similar.

I have one _Crinum_--not sure which--too but it has never bloomed for me in a tank. The _Hymenocallis_ might be easier to bloom.

I'm pretty certain that that orchid was a _Spiranthes odorata_. I have since killed it off (whoops) because I did not adequately chill it for a winter dormancy. It did not seem to grow so well under lights. I have looked around some for other orchids suitable for growing in a riparium without much luck. Most of the wetland-associated orchids seem to have touchy winter dormancy requirements.


----------



## dw1305 (28 May 2010)

Hi all,
I've had the same sorts of problems with winter dormancy, I killed off a well-grown seedling _Darlingtonia_ and some _Sarracenia_s, as I didn't have anywhere to put them outside, so I planted it in with the non-hardy insectivorous plants, they grew well through the summer, but they never looked happy after that and dwindled away. 

_Crinum thaianum _will definitely flower <http://aquariumgardeners.com/org/quest/031231_quest.htm> if it can push its scape out of the tank. There is also _Crinum campanulatum_ from the non-spidery flowered Crinums. <http://www.plantzafrica.com/plantcd/crinumcamp.htm>.

There are quite a few bulbs that occur in places which are submerged for part of the year, before flowering in the dry season. I had _Cypella aquatilis_ for a while (very easy from seed). Apparently _Dierama pauciflorum_ is also found in marshes and I've recently seen a _Tulbaghia sp._ sold as an aquatic.  

_Crinum campanulatum_




_Cypella aquatilis_





.

_Dierama pauciflorum_





cheers Darrel


----------



## hydrophyte (28 May 2010)

Thanks so much for those tips Darrel. I have been meaning to try _Cypella_. I never heard of _Dierama pauciflorum_ before, but it sounds like a good one and it is apparently pretty easy to find here in the states. 

I have been looking into a small evergreen _Disa_ orchid, _D. tripetaloides_, as a possibility for growing in ripariums, but I imagine its dormancy requirement will also be difficult to accommodate. The only dormancy-requiring flowering plants that I have had real good luck with are the _Hymenocallis_ spider lilies and _Zephyranthes_ rain lilies. They don't provide much foliage interest, but rain lilies are real easy to bloom in a riparium so long as there are sufficient light and ferts. Here are some shots of blooms that I have gotten.




*Zephyranthes grandiflora*





*Zephyranthes macrosiphon*





*Zephyranthes candida*


----------



## dw1305 (28 May 2010)

Hi all,
_Disa sp._ are pretty tricky, they like cool conditions and to grow in living sphagnum, wet in the summer - drier in the winter. I like _Zephyranthes_ as well, I've got a nice half-hardy pink one (_Z. robustus_) somewhere. _Dierama pauciflorum_ is hardy here, but I don't think it would survive a winter permanently wet. I grew mine in dry places in the garden, but I do water them in the summer if it's very dry (2 weeks without rain is a drought in the UK). A lot of S. African Irids do well in Ireland and the SW UK, because they benefit from a lot of rain in the summer. I've still got _Schizostylis_, but I've given away some _Watsonia_s &  _Gladiolus flanaganii_ to a friend in W. Ireland as it was never happy here.  _Cypella_s are very easy from seed and may even flower the first year.

cheers Darrel


----------



## hydrophyte (29 May 2010)

They sure have a lot of nice flowers in South Africa. I was told that _Disa tripetaloides_ is somewhat easier, but still a bit touchy. I really like the look of that _Diarema pauciflorum_, but I suppose it would need to go into a largish setup.

You know another orchid that I have meant to try is _Phragmipedium pearcei_. Unlike most phrags this one supposedly grows in truly wet situations, _and_ (again, unlike most phrags) has tidy, grass-like foliage) _and_ only grows to about 30cm tall. This sounds like a perfect blooming riparium plant. It could be a good loose South America biotope companion for swordplants and peace lilies.

http://www.google.com/images?hl=en&...m pearcei&um=1&ie=UTF-8&source=og&sa=N&tab=wi




*


----------



## hydrophyte (31 May 2010)

I got back to work on this tank last night too. I tidied up the underwater area some, cleaned the glass and yanked almost all of the emersed plants. Now I am pondering a new scape and starting out with selection of centerpiece plants. Here are two options that I have in mind.





The specimen on the right is a plant that I have been growing for some time, an emersed _Anubias hastifolia_. It has such as attractive way of holding its leaves.





I am unsure as to how this plant will do long-term in an open-top setup. I have been growing it in a tank with a closed canopy and higher humidity. If it is anything like the _Anubias barteri_ that I have tried growing in lower humidities then it won't do so well longer term. I have found that hardened _A. barteri_ leaves hold up well enough in drier air, but new leaves whither and fail to develop.

The plant on the left is an intriguing possibility. Leather fern (_Acrostichum danaeifolium_) is a gigantic plant (to 3.5m tall) that grows in freshwater swamps and brackish magrove swamps in the tropical Americas and West Africa. Luckily my plant has only grown slowly under lights and after six months it is only about 30cm tall.





I have had this one in an open-top tank all along, so it should do well here.

I intend for this rescape to be more subdued than others that I have tried so I am going to try use only green plants and avoid variegated foliage and warmer colors.


----------



## hydrophyte (31 May 2010)

Tonight I am going to do my best to move the fish around. I need to get the _Ilyodon_ livebearers and _Cryptoheros_ cichlid out of here. I really like these fish, but the _Ilyodon_ are gorwing and reproducing too much and now the tank is overstocked. I want to get more plants into the underwater area and the cichlid is nipping the leaf tips from all of the submerged plants.


----------



## hydrophyte (2 Jun 2010)

I decided to go with the leather fern as the centerpiece plant.  I figured out a general theme and got a few plants in the tank to illustrate. This is only half-planted, but you can imagine the general idea--a background with the grasslike _Acorus gramineus_ and a few other plants with unusual foliage as accents.





I am glad that I had that _A. gramineus _on-hand I think that I got a pretty good effect with it. I will also add stem plants on trellis rafts all along the emersed midground. This will cover up those planters and create more visual depth.


----------



## dw1305 (2 Jun 2010)

Hi all,
I like the last photo. I've not seen Leather fern (_Acrostichum danaeifolium_) before, but I like the contrast between that and the _Acorus_. I'll have to see if I can find a source in the UK.
cheers Darrel


----------



## hydrophyte (2 Jun 2010)

Thanks Darrel! I like this combination too. I have a second smaller plant to add that will do something similar, and then I am going to plant the midground area too.


----------



## hydrophyte (2 Jun 2010)

I have a pretty good idea for a midground plant, and I already picked one up at a local garden center. Basket grass (_Oplismenus_) grows as a sprawling plant in moist and shady spots, and it has this terrific foliage.






Basket grass is commonly sold as an annual bedding plant and is easy to find this time of year. DO you have it there in the UK? The small, broad and dark green leaves of this plant will set up a good contrast with the _Acorus gramineus_. I am going to plant up most of the midground trellis rafts with the basket grass. Here is a shot of these two combined from the 60cm tank that I had going a while ago.





I have found that _Opllismenus_ does not root so well in the gravel in a hanging planter, but it grows just fine with its roots right in the water, so it's a good choice for planting through the holes on a nano trellis raft.


----------



## dw1305 (3 Jun 2010)

Hi all,
I've never seen Basket grass (_Oplismenus_) for sale in the UK as a plant, but you can get seed of it. Grasses have been very popular plants recently, so my suspicion is our summers aren't warm enough for it.

We could easily substitute a _Tradescantia_, possibly _T. fluminensis_ "albovttata" or similar.

cheers Darrel


----------



## hydrophyte (4 Jun 2010)

I have been meaning to try planting _Tradescentia_ in this way. The cuttings certainly are easy enough to root and grow for a while in water. 

I have some Tahitian bridal veil (_Gibasis geniculata_) going in my smaller tank, also on trellis rafts, and so far it is looking good. It started to root right away and has grown a bit.

Hey Darrel my two _Amorphophallus konjac_ tubers have sprouted. It is not an aquatic but I should try to post a couple pictures of the new leaves unfurling. I had forgotten what a lovely green color they have.


----------



## dw1305 (4 Jun 2010)

Hi all,
_Gibasis_ is another "Tradescantia" that isn't easy to source in the UK. It used to grow under the staging in one of the glasshouses, but I'm not sure whether it is still there. I've had some _Tradescantia fluminesis_ in a pot of water (just topped up for evaporation) for over 2 years, they are still growing, but look in need of a feed. I would imagine that they could grow in water permanently if you fed them. How big does _Amorphophallus konjac_ grow?

cheers Darrel


----------



## hydrophyte (4 Jun 2010)

I saw an _A. konjac_ in a greenhouse that was something like 2 meters tall. I have had mine going for a few years and I have purposefully held back on feedings to keep them smaller and more a size that will fit on our porch. The leaf blade on the larger of the two is about 50cm tall.


----------



## hydrophyte (6 Jun 2010)

This setup isn't very much of a "South America Riparium" anymore. It has been through several re-plantings and now there isn't much of a representation of any area in particular.

The underwater area still needs work, but I think that I have the emersed layout pretty well figured out.





I shuffle things around a bit and added a couple of new plants. These plants are mainly full size, so I don't have to wait much for it to grow in. The midground stuff planted on rafts will need a few weeks to grow and cover up the foam.


----------



## hydrophyte (6 Jun 2010)

This angle shot is a bit more appealing. I think that the above water area is looking pretty good.


----------



## hydrophyte (7 Jun 2010)

I have some pretty nice plants going in here. I put together this numbered image to more easily point them out.






_Hygrophila_ sp.--I am unsure of the species for this one, but it grows really well as a ripairum plant.

_Acorus gramineus_ 'Ogon'--This grass-like (not a true grass) plant fills most of the layout background with its tidy foliage.

_Pilea grandifolia_--This _Pilea_ is my favorite for use in the riparium midground. It has a size and growth habit similar to aluminum plant (_Pilea cardierei_), but I find the monotone lime green color to be more attractive.

_Acrostichum danaeifolium_, giant leather fern--The coarse foliage of this unusual plant makes an interesting contrast against the fine and organized _Acorus_ leaf blades.

_Oplismenus hirtellus_, basket grass--These stem cuttings are planted onto Nano Trellis Rafts.

_Syngonium wenlandii_--I like this plant too very much. It is acting like a centerpiece in this layout, but its not too gawdy. I only recently added this new plant to the riparium, so I don't yet know well it will grow in a hanging planter. Darrel might like this plant--it is botanically unusual.

_Gibasis geniculata_, Tahitian bridal veil--I only started using this plant recently, but so far it is doing well. The little cuttings that I planted onto Nano Trellis Rafts are rooting and beginning to sprout new leaves.

_Acorus gramineus_ 'Dwarf'--A really nice mini _Acorus_. It is good for the end of this triangle-shaped layout because it has the same form as the larger 'Ogon'.

_Bacopa monnieri_--This is a great carpeting riparium stem. I have this little clump of stems planted in a hanging planter, then sprawling forward to cover a Nano Trellis Raft.


----------



## dw1305 (8 Jun 2010)

Hi all,
I really like this layout, I think in some ways the differing leaf shapes in green and silver are more effective than the really colourful layout with lots of red foliage etc. I also think that this should be  a reasonably low maintenance. 

I haven't found a source for _Acrostichum_ yet, but _Syngonium_ spp. are a common house plant in the UK.

cheers Darrel


----------



## hydrophyte (8 Jun 2010)

Thanks Darrel! I like this layout too just about as much as any that I have come up with. It never gets any comments though(??).

If you think of it you might snoop around for the species plant _Syngonium wendlandii_. It is more attractive than any of those houseplant _Syngonium_ cultivars that I have seen, and so far it seems to be easy to keep.





Here is a pink _Syngonium_ that I have going in another tank. These do fine in hydroculture too.


----------



## hydrophyte (22 Jun 2010)

I just got a shot tonight of the lone _C. wendtii_ 'Green Gecko' that i have in here by itself up in a front corner. This is one of my favorite underwater plants.






I got the algae in this tank under control again and it has cleared up well. I hope to come back with a FTS soon.


----------



## hydrophyte (22 Jun 2010)

I have been working on the underwater area some more and getting closer to a photo-ready layout. Here is a FTS from last night.


----------



## hydrophyte (26 Jun 2010)

Here is another angle shot. The above-water area has filled in really well. The _Acorus_ is such a great plant for riparium layouts.





I need to get the camera out again for more close-up specimen shots. I have some nice plants going in here. The leather fern in particular is a great plant. It would be worthwhile to try to get some fish pictures too.


----------



## flygja (27 Jun 2010)

That is very beautiful. Looks so natural.


----------



## hydrophyte (27 Jun 2010)

Thanks so much flygja. This is I think my favorite layout so far that I have put in this tank.


----------



## TBRO (28 Jun 2010)

I like the separation of the riparium plants, looks like an island. T


----------



## LondonDragon (28 Jun 2010)

Looks great, but would look even better in my living room!!


----------



## hydrophyte (29 Jun 2010)

Thanks again so much. Here is another close up view with better detail of the above water plants and not overexposed.





The grassy yellow-green stuff right in the middle is _Oplismenus_ grass. It makes a real nice midground plant.


----------



## hydrophyte (1 Jul 2010)

The other night I took a picture for a better view of the underwater area. The fish tend to get lost in the full tank shot, but you can see them pretty well in this shot. A couple of the _Synodontis_ are zooming around there in the foreground.






Those underwater plants are all planted in Tank Planters. Here is a 'Marble Queen' sword that I potted up last night.


----------



## hydrophyte (2 Jul 2010)

I was admiring the _Oplismenus_ grass tonight and got a quick picture of it. My glary camera flash actually made a pretty nice effect lighting up the grass there in the middle of the frame.





This is a real easy plant. I just have the stems planted right through the holes in a couple of trellis rafts and with the roots right in the water. IT goes real well with the _Acorus_ sweetflag.


----------



## TBRO (3 Jul 2010)

I really think these scapes make fish feel at ease as evidenced by your syndontis!


----------



## hydrophyte (8 Jul 2010)

I love those _Syn. lucipinnis_. They are just about the most engaging aquarium fish that I have ever kept. Now that they have grown up a bit and there is more plant cover they spend more time out in the open.


----------



## Cassie1122 (18 Aug 2011)

your aquatic plants are so amzing 
and i wanna know that if you can have long lifespan when it under the tank?
i love your plants
hehe


----------

